# 90g



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

Been "simplifying" my tanks lately.

Here's my 90G with hemis, plecos, cories, 4 red hump geos (2 males, 2 females), one angel (Lois), and one flagtail (Clark).

Yes, most of them are from Charles


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

aquaboy71 said:


> Been "simplifying" my tanks lately.
> 
> Here's my 90G with hemis, plecos, cories, 4 red hump geos (2 males, 2 females), one angel (Lois), and one flagtail (Clark).
> 
> Yes, most of them are from Charles


Great tank, Joseph !!!!

Good layout with the woods + rocks !!!!

I want to see your plecos !!!!!!


----------



## fishinmind (Sep 10, 2010)

Now that is a sweet setup!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice tank. As usual, no plecos in sight!  People always look at them funny when I tell them my 125 is totally full. They say, where's all the fish?


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

yup - they are hiding... however, in this tank, the plecos all come out when it's feeding time - a nice sight to see along with the cories.



2wheelsx2 said:


> Nice tank. As usual, no plecos in sight!  People always look at them funny when I tell them my 125 is totally full. They say, where's all the fish?


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

beautiful set up! you've got a talent for design.


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks! when i first started getting back into the hobby, i was trying to get other people to aquascape for me - ask charles  then over time, i just winged it. i know my aquascape isn't for everyone but it works for me. i wish i had the talent (and patience) that some members have!

i will try to incorporate plants again - just not had much luck with them except moss balls 



Ursus sapien said:


> beautiful set up! you've got a talent for design.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

As long as YOU like YOUR tank thats all that counts!!! Your the one that looks at it all the time. 

I love the wood in there.


----------

